# There was a shit storm on my Fiat 500. :(



## Huntn

Came home from swimming about 12:30pm, a cold day for Houston about 33 degrees. Did somethings at the house, came out at 4 to fetch dinner and I was shocked that my car was covered with bird droppings. I did not get a picture, but it was like 10% covered, not only that, but the driveway, walkway, and bench were also covered. I ended up getting the hose out and scrubbing both of our cars. 

We have a mulberry tree out front and in the early summer after the fruits ripen,  flocks of birds subject our cars parked on the driveway to rains of bird dropping as they swarm this tree. I can only assume because of the cold streak, they came there seeking dried up berries.


----------



## Alli

Sorry. I don’t mean to laugh. But...damn that was funny.


----------



## Renzatic

Yeah, I feel for you, Huntn, but, you know...it's kinda funny too.


----------



## SuperMatt

Did you park under a PRSI thread?


----------



## lizkat

SuperMatt said:


> Did you park under a PRSI thread?




Now THAT was funny.   The bird dump, not so much,I know this from experience...  for me it was parking too near a chokecherry rogue that was sheltering next to a maple in my driveway.  Kept thinking I should take that thing outta there, not least because the seeds often pass through birds and mice and voles (which eat the fruit with impunity) and remain viable so they get distributed into meadows where unfortunately those fruits can kill horses and cows...

Well anyway I got motivated for that tree-killing effort after having to scrub the guano off my clunker when I spaced out and left it parked up near the barn overnight one time in harvest season so to speak.


----------



## Huntn

​Exhibit No. 1


----------



## Thomas Veil

You need to trade in your car for one of these.


----------



## Huntn

Thomas Veil said:


> You need to trade in your car for one of these.



these what? Oh, that’s not visible in you post.


----------

